# scapular mass



## miss407 (Jun 16, 2009)

should a scapular mass be coded as a 786.6 (swelling, mass, or lump in chest) or 719.61 (joint shoulder region)?

thanks


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

My opinion on this we can code this as 782.2


----------

